# Koi Auktionen



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus mit Koi Auktionen ..?
Seit ihr da Aktiv oder eher nicht . Hab das Forum mal durchsucht aber nicht darüber gefunden .
Gibt ja einige Händler/Seite die das anbieten . Was haltet ihr davon .

Wenn ich mir manche Auktion so ansehe bin ich da als ganz schnell raus ( Gedanklich) , wenn ich mir so die Preise ansehe .


----------



## rollikoi (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

also ich denke Auktionen sind ein gutes Geschäft für den Händler.
Für den Käufer weniger, man wird schnell dazu verleitet mehr zu zahlen als der Fisch wert ist.
Man lässt sich dabei unbewusst zum Kauf verleiten da sich die Bieter gegenseitig nix gönnen.
So nach dem Motto; ich will den Koi koste es was es wolle bevor meine Mitbieter ihn bekommen.

LG Bernd


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

ich würde dir raten den Fisch vor Ort beim Händler auszusuchen , oder wieviel willst du ausgeben bei den Auktionen?
Meinst du die Konishi Koi Auktionen ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Ich hab da noch nie mitgeboten ( nur Gedanklich ) . Mit fehlt da das Geld dazu .
Gibt ja nicht nur Konishi  , gibt ja noch andere wo man Geld ausgeben kann ....


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Jan. 2016)

ja mein Händler bietet das mittlerweile auch an 

meinst du mit gedanklich mitbieten sowas ? http://koi-discount.de/shop-koi/

oder welche Seiten meinst du?


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2016)

zAiMoN schrieb:


> ja mein Händler bietet das mittlerweile auch an
> 
> meinst du mit gedanklich mitbieten sowas ? http://koi-discount.de/shop-koi/



Hallo

Ja genau sowas mein ich ,.......   
Verrückt in meinen Augen .

Hier mal eine Seite die einwenig Moderater ist , da tut es nicht ganz so weg im Geldbeutel .

http://www.koishop.de/koi/stock/auktionen


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Jan. 2016)

die Fische sind wohl von meinem Händler 

aber je mehr Qualität,
also 5 Sterne dann siehts genau so aus wie auf der anderen Auktionsseite


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2016)

Leider ist meine Schmerzgrenze etwas Tiefer angesetzt 

Dann Lieber etwas kleiner Kaufen und hoffen das was draus wird .


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Jan. 2016)

Schlimm diese Sucht

aber es lohnt sich


----------



## muh.gp (4. Jan. 2016)

Also, ich habe schon öfters mal mitgeboten und auch schon zwei Fische erworben. Aber es ist wie bei allen Auktionen, den Preis bestimmt immer der Käufer. Ich habe meine Schmerzgrenze und die wird auch nicht überschritten. Allerdings mache ich nur bei meinen "Stamm-Händlern" mit, denn Vertrauen ist immer noch die wichtigste Grundlage.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Jan. 2016)

Habe vor ca. 1 Jahr auch mal bei einem Showa mitgeboten, wurde aber überboten..
1-2 Koi könnte ich noch unterbringen  

Aber danach müsste erstmal der Beibesatz entfernt werden & das möchte ich nicht.
Oder vergrößern, dies kommt aber in naher Zukunft auch nicht in Frage.


----------

